# replacing oval duct take off with a round one



## gosh (10 mo ago)

Hello,

I'm replacing a flex duct that brings cold air from my first floor to my second floor. The problem is the original installer cut a oval hole to the right of the furnace opening. I'm replacing the oval take off with a normal air tight round take off. The problem is some of the sheet metal is blocking the round hole, because it originally was oval.

I want to cut this metal so the hole is around, but this is right above the opening from my furnace, so there will be a lot of air flow here. Is it a good idea to cut this metal, or leave it as-is? Is it OK to have a hole above the furnace opening that goes to flex duct, or would the air pressure be too high?

The inside of the sheet metal is lined with fiberglass that is held in place but a black cloth mesh that is screwed into the metal.

Thanks


----------

